# period, no period, tandem..what's going on?



## Mamato3wild ponnie (Jan 6, 2007)

Cross posted in breastfeeding beyond infancy and havent had any responses..

My nurslings are 5yo and 21 mo, I was on the mini pill for 20 months. I've been off of the pill for a month now.
I've had 3 periods, April, May, June...June's AF was very heavy and lasted 8 days.
Now it's July 1st, and no AF, I took a test today and it was negative.
What is going on?
Should I go see my midwife?
Wait it out?
We've been doing pull out method for the past month.
I got off the mini pill because my midwife felt that my body needed estrogen and told me to either get on regular bc pills or stop the mini pill all together.
So I felt that no pill would be better for my body than regular bc pillls.
Well now, no AF.
I dont feel pregnant, but I would like to know why AF came for 3 months then stopped!


----------

